
Trabb Pardo-Knuth algorithm - pius
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trabb_Pardo-Knuth_algorithm
======
dreish
In Arc, as written by a n00b:

    
    
      (= f [+ (sqrt abs._)
              (* 5 expt._.3)])
      (= a '())
      (repeat 11
        (= a (cons (coerce (read) 'int) a)))
      (each i a
        (let f_i f.i
          (if (> f_i 400)
              (prn i " TOO LARGE")
            (prn f_i))))
    

Not sure if reversing-while-reading is considered "cheating", but it seems
natural to do it with a cons.

